# I ordered the CD (2nd)



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi mikeOk, i did it from home last evening for the second time. Don't tell me your computer lost the order this time for the CD!







I hope everything is going well this day.Have a nice day.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi againJust received the reply via E.mail from Mike and everything seems now be OK.So, i just would like have them yesterday





















(just joking) to start it right away.







So, end of story.Have a nice day everyones.------------


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bernard... Your program will be sent out via Air Mail; I am preparing the customs label right now, so it won't be long. Glad your computer got the message OK! Take care and be well!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Bernard,I was going to say not possible to loose what you never had, but I will resist







Enjoy your journeyBest RegardsMike


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hey Bernard, all this modern hi-tech machinery is really great!







If my computer didn't crash at least once a day I wouldn't know how to act?







Best Wishes, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey Norb.... You're a gem.  Thanks for you support and help!







~ Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Blast!! I thought poor Bernard was talking about the follow up tape and being an eager beaver! In any event it sounds like you _are_ very eager Bernard and I wish you much success.







BQ


----------

